
Failed Aakash Tablet Is A Lesson In India's Long Road Ahead To Tech Innovation - shrikant
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/167/aakash-tablet-india-tech-industry
======
manishsharan
There is no lesson here. "It's déjà vu all over again".

